# Custom Knives



## Bino TWT (May 22, 2018)

Hello all, I figured I'd stop in and say hi, since I've never posted in this sub-forum before. I teach Wing Tsun & JKD, and also study Kali Escrima. I also happen to be a bladesmith. Figured I'd share some pics of the custom Karambit I made for GM Rene Latosa. 

This particular blade is 440c high carbon stainless steel. Heat treated, cryogenic treated, and double tempered, with an HRS of 58-60. Kirinite handle scales, G10 liners and pins, and a Kydex sheath.


----------



## drop bear (May 22, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 14, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks guys! 


BTW, I saw a typo in my post, can't find the edit button and it's driving me crazy now lol... how do I fix that?


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw a typo in my post, can't find the edit button and it's driving me crazy now lol... how do I fix that?


The option to edit your post goes away after a short while.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm picky about my knives.  I am stuck into the  classic Jim Bowie design with few exeptions.  I havn't caught the karambitcraze that seams to have swept through the martial arts like the flu in a first grade classroom.  However, you sir have tailored a beautiful piece of steel.  I will now go put on a hat so I can tip it to you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Bino TWT (Jul 1, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I'm picky about my knives.  I am stuck into the  classic Jim Bowie design with few exeptions.  I havn't caught the karambitcraze that seams to have swept through the martial arts like the flu in a first grade classroom.  However, you sir have tailored a beautiful piece of steel.  I will now go put on a hat so I can tip it to you.



Well I'm sure I could make something custom to your liking if and when you so decide. The Karambit is a personal favorite of mine because I'm trained to use it. I understand it's not for everyone. But I'm not a one trick pony; the possibilities are endless.


----------

